# Dropping the Bomb.



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, it had to happen, although I tried to delay it, but I told my wife about my decision to divorce , today. I went to her threapy session, and she asked me point blank, if I was going to go through with the divorce. The psychiatrist told me that she felt that I should answer my wife's question, honestly, so I did. She cried for a long time.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes you gotta just rip that band-aid off for the wound to finally heal. Good luck to you BB, and I'm hoping you find that happiness you deserve.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

That must have been so difficult. I give you a lot of credit. 
I am sure that it will take a while for the whole situation to sink in. 
In the end it will be the best decision for both of you if you are truly not happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

badblood:

It is sad to lower the boom but isn't that what happened to us as the BS?
But I see that you empathesize with your STBX and that shows a good heart.
Hope it heals sooner than later.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

File soon. Don't drag it out if you are done.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

what made you change your mind, because I remember you said you couldn't divorce her.


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

BB I know how you feel. But as has been already mentioned, sometimes it’s best just to rip the band-aid off.

FWIW I’m almost in the same spot as you except I separated finances and did the paperwork with the paralegal last week. 

This morning I had to go back in to sign. Ironically it turns out the divorce will be final on our anniversary. Now how's that for the karma bus pulling into town?

Regards,

rotor


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

Most people think the BS would enjoy telling his WS that but I doubt they ever do. I know it killed me to tell my wife that I was leaving and filing for divorce. Best of luck to you I know how hard that must of been for you but you've now taken the first step toward your new life. Good luck Badblood you will find happiness again.


----------



## KittyKat (May 11, 2008)

I feel for you. And I hope both of you will be able to reclaim your lives without too much heartache.

I too just left my spouse/partner. It was not an easy desicion. But when your spouse just doesn't get it, sometimes leaving is the only way to clear their heads. No matter how much you love them.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Hard. Very hard. Collect yourself. Goodlucks.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

How hard was it for you to this? You knew it was coming, but no one can prepare themselves enough for this type of decision.

all the best Bad.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

oldmittens said:


> Most people think the BS would enjoy telling his WS that but I doubt they ever do. *I know it killed me to tell my wife that I was leaving and filing for divorce.* Best of luck to you I know how hard that must of been for you but you've now taken the first step toward your new life. Good luck Badblood you will find happiness again.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

How right you are oldmittens, how right you are. It was indeed one of THE most painful decisions I have ever made in my life.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't imagine how difficult that must have been, especially in front of a third party. Stay strong.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks to all. Yes, it was really hard to say, but it had to be done, at some time or another. After she had regained her composure, she asked if, when she is done with her therapy, we could be friends, and of course I said that I would always be there for her, as a friend. BTW, she is under constant supervision 24/7 to make sure that there is no repeat of the suicide attempt. The psychiatrist is pretty sure she will be all right, but isn't taking any chances. I will still pay for her treatment, and will be responsible for her well-being, but not by myself. Her sister (the good one) has agreed to share guardianship of her , until she has been certified mentally healthy.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Has she been diagnosed with anything? I do wish both of you peace and happiness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

